# Pink salt in turkey brine??



## Maximumoverpuke (Dec 11, 2017)

I noticed that some of the brines for smoked turkeys include pink salt.  I've brined turkeys quite a bit for regular oven baking and never added it. What are the benefits from adding it when smoking?


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 11, 2017)

Lets be clear right off the bat, we're not trying to cure the poultry.  Adding a bit of pink salt (cure #1) in the brine adds a "hammy" flavor to the poultry that goes well with smoke.  Once I started adding pink salt to my poultry brines (turkey or chicken), I've heard "OMG, this is the best (turkey, chicken) I've ever tasted!"

For 12 lbs of poultry and about a gallon of liquid, I only add 1/2 tsp of cure #1 to the brine.  A little bit of cure #1 goes a long way when used as a flavor enhancer.  If I was trying to cure the poultry, that weight would require approximately 4 tsp of cure #1.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 11, 2017)

Yea it makes a big flavor difference!
I brine my pork butts with cure too, & no one can figure out why they taste soooo good!
Al


----------



## biteme7951 (Dec 11, 2017)

I use Pop's brine for all my poultry (1T per gallon of brine, same weight of water to meat ratio) It does enhance the flavor to the "hammy side", which I think is a good thing. I also inject to actually cure the product prior to the smoke. It adds a safety factor that I like when feeding a large group of people.


----------



## Maximumoverpuke (Dec 11, 2017)

I have heard "Pop's bring" mentioned on here before. Can you provide a link to its formulation please?


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 11, 2017)

Maximumoverpuke said:


> I have heard "Pop's bring" mentioned on here before. Can you provide a link to its formulation please?



http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110799/pops6927s-wet-curing-brine


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 12, 2017)

Prepare yourself and family. Adding Cure #1 to meat gives that Pink color of Ham, Hot Dogs, etc. This will happen to the dark meat and to a slight extent the white meat of poultry even though it's completely cooked. Some folks see pink poultry and think it's underdone...JJ


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 12, 2017)

chef jimmyj said:


> *Prepare yourself and family*. Adding Cure #1 to meat gives that Pink color of Ham, Hot Dogs, etc. This will happen to the dark meat and to a slight extent the white meat of poultry even though it's completely cooked. *Some folks see pink poultry and think it's underdone*...JJ



There's only one BBQ restaurant my wife and I still use on occasion.  All over the restaurant, and at each table, they have signs to inform customers that their chicken is fully cooked, but may appear pink due to their preparation process.  It was that sign that gave me the idea of adding cure #1 to my poultry brines a few years ago.  At the level I mentioned above, 1/2 tsp in a 1 gallon brine, I don't get pink but do get a nice hint of hammy flavor.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Dec 12, 2017)

Turkey cured in Pops brine and then smoked is phenomenal! Its so luxurious and fancy! But it no longer really taste like poultry, but really tender, juicy and flavorful ham. It is pretty rich so I don't serve it like you do a traditional carved turkey, but rather finger food w/ cheese and crackers with bread and spread, or in soups, salads. Makes the best ham and cheese sandwich ever!


----------



## zwiller (Dec 12, 2017)

browneyesvictim said:


> Turkey cured in Pops brine and then smoked is phenomenal! Its so luxurious and fancy! But it no longer really taste like poultry, but really tender, juicy and flavorful ham. It is pretty rich so I don't serve it like you do a traditional carved turkey, but rather finger food w/ cheese and crackers with bread and spread, or in soups, salads. Makes the best ham and cheese sandwich ever!



Finally, someone like me...  EXACTLY!!!  Way too rich to eat as a meal.  It's gourmet, like caviar and smoked salmon.  PERFECT for holiday appetizer/snacking.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 12, 2017)

Maximumoverpuke said:


> I noticed that some of the brines for smoked turkeys include pink salt.  I've brined turkeys quite a bit for regular oven baking and never added it. What are the benefits from adding it when smoking?




You haven't lived until you've tasted Cured & Smoked Turkey.

Bear


----------



## Maximumoverpuke (Dec 12, 2017)

So biteme wrote about injecting. Do you just take a bit of the brine and inject it into the breast with a syringe?


----------



## biteme7951 (Dec 12, 2017)

Maximumoverpuke said:


> So biteme wrote about injecting. Do you just take a bit of the brine and inject it into the breast with a syringe?



Yes, I inject the breast, leg and thighs. You can't over inject (because the excess will just run back out), but it helps speed up the process. I also go for at least a 3 day soak on my birds.

Barry.


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 12, 2017)

I also inject the breast.  Buy a proper injector.  They don't cost much, $7 to $30 on Amazon.  I have the $7 version and it works just fine.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 13, 2017)

The Grill Beast Injector on Amazon will last a lifetime...JJ


----------



## daveomak (Dec 14, 2017)

$0.85 at W-M or get the almost free syringe..







	

		
			
		

		
	
 .....


----------

